# 32A CEE-Kupplung mit Überwachungsfunktion???



## tino2512 (24 August 2006)

Wer weiss, ob es CEE-Kupplungen, Steckdosen, Stecker gibt, welche eine Überwachungsfunktion besitzen mit der man feststellen kann, ob Verbindung besteht zwischen Stecker und Kupplung?
Wenn ja, wie heißen die?

mfg tino


----------



## Diamond (24 August 2006)

Ich glaube das es Diese stecker auch gibt, nur mit 2 kleinen kontakte mehr, da kannst du eine schaltung bauen öffner z.b. Bei den 63A gibts ganz bestimmt.

Gruss


----------



## _Thomas_ (24 August 2006)

tino2512 schrieb:


> Wenn ja, wie heißen die?
> 
> mfg tino



Hallo Tino,

du sucht warscheinlich CEE-Form-Stecker/Kupplungen mit Pilotkontakt. Gibt es von diversen Herstellern aber leider erst ab der 63A Ausführung.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## flyer (25 August 2006)

Hallo

Wir machen das bei uns mit 7poligen CEE Steckern und  Kupplungen.
In der Kupplung zB pin 5 und 6 mit deiner Steuerung belegt und im Stecker eine Brücke auf pin 5 und 6. Schon funzt die Steuerung nur wenn ein Stecker drin ist.

Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter, gibts auf jedenfall für 32A


Gruß 

FLYER


----------



## maxi (25 August 2006)

Huhu,

wenn Geld egal ist bau ein eIsolationsmessung ein 
Wenn jemand eine Leitung ansteckt verändert sich der Isolationswiederstand. 

Ansonsten kannst du auch an den Steckern eine Leiste anbauen die bei der Buchse eine Schlater drückt. (Ähnlich wie beim Türkontakt).


Falls du uns deien genaue Anwendung sagst fallen usn bestimmt weitere Tolle Sachen ein. An Idden sind wir hier selten verlegen


----------



## Martin007 (25 August 2006)

*Ja,es gibt Sie*

Hallo zusammen

ich hatte gesagt:
Nimm Steckdosen abschaltbar und verrigelt. Diese haben einen Schalter, der sich nur mit gestecktem Schalter einschalten lassen.

Aber nach kurzer Suche im web:
*Ja, es gibt Sie*:!: 
Steckdosen mit Hilfsschalter.
www.mennekes.de bietet welche an.
Aufbausteckdosen:
400V 32A 5pol IP44 -> Typ 422
400V 16A 5pol IP44 -> Typ 419
400V 32A 5pol IP67 -> Typ 245
400V 16A 5pol IP67 -> Typ 200
Anbausteckdosen:
400V 32A 5pol IP44 -> Typ 1746
400V 32A 5pol IP67 -> Typ 1808
Dazu wird dann noch der Hilfsschalter Bestell-Nr. 41000 benötigt.

Unter "SERVICE" / "Download Prospekte"  das Prospekt "Schraubenlose Anschlusstechnik" Seite 12 anschauen.

Ich hoffe, ich habe mich bei den ganzen Nummern nicht vertan.

Martin


----------



## maxi (25 August 2006)

Die haben die Alianz Arnea ja in Rot gemacht,
nicht in blau.

Da kauf ich Nix!  *spass*


----------



## Praios (28 August 2006)

Wo wir gerade bei CEE-Steckern/Kupplungen sind...
Kennt einer ein Modell mit einem M20 oder M25 Gewinde am Kabelausgang, zwecks Schutzschlauchmontage?
Gruß Mathias


----------

